# Led Awning Lights Off Switch



## J-Leyva (Oct 20, 2014)

I picked up my new 2015 Outback 323BH yesterday, and I don't know how to turn off the outside LED awning(against exterior body)lights. I have the Outback hooked into shore power and the lights stay on. Am I missing something? My walk through was not the greatest, and I don't see anything in the manual about the lights.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello there's a wireless remote that came with it its the only way to turn the lights on or off and the remote is under the control panel were the slide switches are.

hope that helps mill.


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

I've got a 312BH and I've crawled all over that thing looking for a switch other than using the remote.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

MikeR/T said:


> I've got a 312BH and I've crawled all over that thing looking for a switch other than using the remote.


yeah I was a little taken back by the whole remote thing in the first place. they don't have any info
online about it and we didn't order ours with it lol


----------



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

J-Leyva said:


> I picked up my new 2015 Outback 323BH yesterday, and I don't know how to turn off the outside LED awning(against exterior body)lights. I have the Outback hooked into shore power and the lights stay on. Am I missing something? My walk through was not the greatest, and I don't see anything in the manual about the lights.


We have the same trailer and those LED lights are hard wired not remote controlled. I can never remember which switch controls them, just trial and error, but there is a switch either on the main switch panel or on one of those panels between the Tv and the bathroom door. Hope this helps.
-Greg


----------



## marcos55 (Aug 12, 2021)

J-Leyva said:


> I picked up my new 2015 Outback 323BH yesterday, and I don't know how to turn off the outside LED awning(against exterior body)lights. I have the Outback hooked into shore power and the lights stay on. Am I missing something? My walk through was not the greatest, and I don't see anything in the manual about the lights.


Did you ever find a way to turn these led lights on and off?


----------

